#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Κατάτμηση: Κλήροι εντός ΖΟΕ

## avgoust

Συνάδελφε ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗ , όταν λες στο 7 "*μερική* κατάτμηση εντός ΖΟΕ" , τι εννοείς με τον όρο μερική ?

----------

